# Killington Veteran's Day



## 180 (Nov 6, 2010)

Kids are off and so am I.  We'll be heading up Wednesday night.  I always say its best to wait for the first warm-up after opening  day and next week Thursday is looking good right now.


----------



## jarrodski (Nov 10, 2010)

180 said:


> Kids are off and so am I.  We'll be heading up Wednesday night.  I always say its best to wait for the first warm-up after opening  day and next week Thursday is looking good right now.



i'm meeting up with some friends there in the morning.  white BERN Helmet, white Oakley Splice Goggles, black pants, blue jacket, Rossi S5's with Orange FKS bindings.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 10, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> i'm meeting up with some friends there in the morning.  white BERN Helmet, white Oakley Splice Goggles, black pants, blue jacket, Rossi S5's with Orange FKS bindings.



what color is your underwear?


----------



## EOS (Nov 10, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> what color is your underwear?



LOL!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jarrodski (Nov 10, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> what color is your underwear?



buy me a drink...ew


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2010)

Yellow in the front. Brown in the back.



:roll: Oh.....come on. Grade school humor is good for you now and then.... :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 10, 2010)

should be there but flying solo, my 16YO son is apparently one of those "average" skiers who doesn't think ski season starts until December :roll:

i'll be wearing white boxer briefs.  aiming for 10 AM start.

guess i'll bring my 2-for-1 coupon and try and hook up with a stranger.


trail report implies walking both ways....


> All skiers and riders will be required to make a 5 to 10 minute walk on the new Peak Walkway to access open trails.


----------

